# Question



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Ok last year I originally starting building a loft to keep rollers. I didn't know of other breeds of pigeons at the time. I grew up around rollers and have always had a fasination with them. I instead have given racing homers a try and like the sport but something inside me keeps pulling me towards giving rid of them and going with rollers. Does anyone keep both birds seperatly of course or is it best to keep one breed of bird? I seen racing homers come with pedigree's and all that is it the same of rollers? Are rollers as expensive as homers when purchasing them? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

dude keep both ,mostly everyone keep more then one kind of pigeons in there loft , racers and roller are both good flyers , racers of cause are better flyers and they could out fly hawks better then rollers on the other handroller are easy pray for hawk so if you keep both your rollers have a better chance not getting hit. dont know what size is your loft is but if it small it about time you think of building a bigger one with two section like im doing one for my racers and one for my show birds, but it ok to keep both together, you control the breeding that all if you see a roller and racer trying to get it on , and lay eggs just take the egg away from them and put wooded ones , good luck


----------



## Norm2475 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, right now i only have the one type. white homers but one of the people i have meet while raising my birds has several types some he keeps seperate but ohers he has togeter. he has to use homers to feed some of the others young because their beaks are to small. I would like to try some rollers later myself but right now i am going to focus on the homers. good luck.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I would only keep one. 
One breed will end up getting more then the others.
It also is difficult to fly with more as they can't be flown together.
You can keep 2 or more breeds in the same loft just need to pair up birds outside the loft.

I would start back with one breed. Do that for a year maybe less and then see if you want another breed.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Well thanks for the input guys. I have 2 lofts now I just build the 2nd one few months ago. I am getting ready to cut back on my breeding pair on my homers as club cut the limit to 10 birds for the a race anyways. I have most of the breeders in individual pens anyways. So I will use the old loft for my homers this year and the new loft for the rollers and give it shot this year see which ones I like best. My step dad isn't feeling well and needs me to take on some of his birds anyways for a while so it will give me a chance to have both in seperate lofts see which I like best.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

wow brown dont cut back on your racers if you want to win , race all your birds that you have and will have, To see which 10 give you the best time, and your homer should have the new loft, your comparing homers ( Thoroughbred ) to QUARTER HORSE(ROLLER)


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Just cutting back on breeding pairs I got way to many and not enough room to breed 100 homers. I keeping 5 pairs going to breed me around 30 to 40 YB's this year. I am going to move them to the new loft as you suggested though and keep step dads birds in the old loft. I don't know much about horses and have no clue on quarter horse but I am aware of throughbred though. I will keep both till step dad is feeling better then expand homer loft for next year if need be. 



Rafael/PR said:


> wow brown dont cut back on your racers if you want to win , race all your birds that you have and will have, To see which 10 give you the best time, and your homer should have the new loft, your comparing homers ( Thoroughbred ) to QUARTER HORSE(ROLLER)


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Sweet!! way to go and good luck on the races!!,=)


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you still got some breeders for sale though to get where I need to be. So I have placed them up for sale in the pigeon sale section and see how it goes.


----------

